# California Duster



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow my car loved being dusted today  

Just washed and spray touch up waxed it yesterday, drove probably 10 miles today and it got a tiny bit of dust mostly on the tailgate area and it took everything off and made it perfect again! Think I will give it a daily dusting from now on


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

I've used California dusters on my cars for 15+ years and love them. Have one for the interior, one for the wheels, and one for the painted exterior surfaces.

I usually dust once a week. The one thing to remember is the less you touch the surface of your paint, the better it will look. Even though the CA duster is gentle, I wouldn't suggest dusting too often, and always do it on a cool surface--never after driving.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Why not after driving I did it right when I got home in the garage...

I wash every week so dusting once a week would do nothing


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

you know I am a fan too..for a few years...I have had one and used it on all my cars. BUT....many many many people say to NEVER USE THOSE!
I have heard people say those are the worst thing to use on your car. Ask around...especially real professional detailers...they never use or advise using those. Apparently they scratch and make marks on your paint.

I asked a friend that details..point blank..and said tell me the truth....WTF should I do to keep my car in good condition?

He said...it should be cleaned and stripped of all wax etc. once you have a base..a starting point then clay it...to remove any other crap, fill in holes etc. Then...apply a GOOD WAX. Zaino, 3M whatever you want...people will argue about waxes...whatever it is...use a GOOD wax...

then repeat the above once a year..with another wax in 6 months.

So what do I do during the week? He said simply...wash it once a week...and just drive it. Maybe use some detail spray during the first or second day after the wash...but you have to let nature do its thing. The car will get dusty, etc. Only thing is bird crap. Of course remove that. But...he told me literally just drive...and commit to washing it once a week. Use a good car wash...and use as little tire dressing as possible and you are good to go. DONE. that is what I was told...


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

AsianImage said:


> you know I am a fan too..for a few years...I have had one and used it on all my cars. BUT....many many many people say to NEVER USE THOSE!
> I have heard people say those are the worst thing to use on your car. Ask around...especially real professional detailers...they never use or advise using those. Apparently they scratch and make marks on your paint.
> 
> I asked a friend that details..point blank..and said tell me the truth....WTF should I do to keep my car in good condition?
> ...


All I can say is I see many, many California dusters at ever concours I attend--on very expensive cars. The key is to support the weight of the duster, so it glides over the surface, and lifts the dust, and doesn't press anything into it.

Of course, professional detailers don't want you using anything that would decrease their income...


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I wash it every week and clay/wax about every 6-8 weeks. After every wash it gets spray waxed as well. Hopefully the duster will keep it nice and freshly cleaned longer than waiting a whole week until the next wash, and the car is usually not even dirty when I wash it!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Anyone tried the MF duster similar to the cali car duster, except with microfiber strings and no wax? Supposedly it doesnt streak but I don't know. It probably will, but even if the cali car duster does streak, I just follow up with quick detail spray to make it look freshly washed.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

lilskel said:


> Why not after driving I did it right when I got home in the garage...
> 
> I wash every week so dusting once a week would do nothing


The CD contains Parrafin Wax, when it touches a hot surface (i.e. hood) it will streak


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Anyone tried the MF duster similar to the cali car duster, except with microfiber strings and no wax? Supposedly it doesnt streak but I don't know. It probably will, but even if the cali car duster does streak, I just follow up with quick detail spray to make it look freshly washed.


The streaking is caused by excess wax on the duster. The instructions I got with my said to lay the duster on a paper grocery bag for 24 hours, which will absorb most of the excess wax. I did this twice. You may see some slight streaking during the first 1 or 2 dustings, but nothing after that.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

I agree it should lay on newspaper to remove EXCESS wax but heat will cause the remaing wax to melt.

"If you find it necessary to clean your Duster because it is too dirty or if the Duster stops lifting dust, it can be washed. You may hand wash your Duster in cold water with a mild detergent such as Woolite, then air dry. Do not use hot water to wash or hot air to dry, as heat or harsh detergent may remove the special paraffin treatment."

http://www.calcarduster.com/faq.asp


----------



## Solo1 (Oct 1, 2006)

*purchase*

i just bought one with the wooden handle.

hope i don't regret it.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Car Duster:*
The best known brand (California Car Duster) it can be _used to remove pollen or light dust without causing scratches by applying very little surface pressure with the duster, dusting with long strokes in one direction only_. For heavy dust or dirt use Quick Easy Wash (QEW)

Shake the duster occasionally to ensure any particles picked up will drop out rather than come to the surface while you***8217;re using it. It important to use the duster only for the removal of dry surface dust, if the vehicle has oily road film, road tar, damp pollen or dust, etc the vehicle surface should be washed

Dust build-up-with low humidity conditions friction on the paint surface will cause static electricity (this is exacerbated by the use of polyester (nylon) Microfiber) resulting in dust attraction to the paint surface. Rinsing the surface with water or applying a quick detailer (QD) or use the CCD as stated above to remove dust

When the duster is first purchased it should be wrapped in newspaper (48 hours) to remove any excess paraffin wax, the duster should not be washed, the dirtier it gets the better it works (I've been using mine now for almost five years without it being washed) http://www.calcarduster.com/faq.asp

Do not use ***8211; on a wet surface (even condensation) as this will cause streaking, or soon after driving as a hot surface will also cause streaking Alternative product-OXO Car Duster- http://www.autogeek.net


----------



## StevenJB (Feb 6, 2008)

What if, just for the sake of discussion of course, someone washed their Cali duster in hot water and soap? What wax could be used to rejuvenate it?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

You mean I can't just use a towel and in a mopping motion to get the dust off the car? I need this special brush? I've been doing it wrong for 7 years?


----------



## gotoschoolhere (Jul 3, 2007)

Dave 330i said:


> You mean I can't just use a towel and in a mopping motion to get the dust off the car? I need this special brush? I've been doing it wrong for 7 years?


:rofl:


----------



## StevenJB (Feb 6, 2008)

Dave - some Ajax helps too!

Does anyone know how to rejuvenate a California duster - other than just buy a new one?


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

StevenJB said:


> Does anyone know how to rejuvenate a California duster - other than just buy a new one?


There's no need to (I've had mine for ~10 years). If you feel the need to, you can wash it.

Both points were made (more than once) in the posts above.


----------



## StevenJB (Feb 6, 2008)

Stream - I know you can wash them in COLD water so you don't remove the wax. My question was whether, after washing with HOT water and detergent, you can replace the wax that was washed out? What would you use to replace the wax - or has the duster bitten the dust?


----------

